# A Great Masonic Lodge, A Great Masonic Guest Speaker Made A Super Masonic Evening



## My Freemasonry (Mar 5, 2016)

(Turn up the volume full for Bro. Flynn’s presentation)​


On a weekend late in February of 2016, I traveled to Oklahoma for a special Masonic event. It was the Spring Festive Board (untyled) for Lodge Veritas No 556, Grand Lodge of Oklahoma.

We met at The Greens Country Club in Oklahoma City in full Masonic dress. There we started off the evening with cigars and the adult beverage of choice on the deck outside. As the sun slowly faded behind the horizon and the moon readied to take over, we gathered around a table with a mini fire pit and let the brotherly love flow. Some notable attendees were PGM Richard Massad and 33rd Bob Davis.

*There Was Camaraderie*​
What seemed like all too soon, we adjourned to the dining room for toasts, prayer, singing and great food.




Lodge Veritas No 556 Masonic Toast




Lodge Veritas No 556 Masonic Toast




Lodge Veritas No 556 Singing












*There Was A Great Gastronomic Experience*​
The special guest speaker was Masonic artist Ryan Flynn who made an enlightening presentation on art in Freemasonry from the Middle Ages to the present. Flynn showed us how to look for hidden meanings and symbolism and where they were in some of the great works in history.




Masonic Artist Ryan Flynn’s Presentation




Masonic Artist Ryan Flynn’s Presentation




Masonic Artist Ryan Flynn’s Presentation




Masonic Artist Ryan Flynn’s Presentation


*There Was Masonic Education And Shared Knowledge*​
After closing the Festive Board we retired once again to the place from which we had started, the deck outside with the fire pit in the table. This time, it was dark. But that did not dampen the Masonic spirit in the slightest. Stories flowed back and forth and for some, new friendships were cemented for time immemorial.

*There Was More Camaraderie*​
This experience was a lesson in how the practice of Freemasonry needs to be complimented. It is how our Masonic ancestors often gathered in taverns many moons ago. It makes the business of the Lodge the opening of the Masonic heart, the inspiring of the Masonic spirit and the sharing of esoteric knowledge to widen the Masonic mind all in a festive, celebratory setting. More Lodges should hold events like this. It is great for Lodge morale and Masonic bonding.








 








Continue reading...


----------



## Bloke (Mar 23, 2016)

Cool !


----------

